# D&DGameday at the Game Parlor Stores in Virginia



## Tancread (Mar 6, 2009)

Heya all, we are looking for more players and for new DMs for our active group running at the Game Parlor stores in Virginia. We run monthly game days and a pretty good stream of one off games using D&D 4e. The games are mostly Living Forgotten Realms, which is a quick easy way to meet new gamers or DMs, but there are many full campaigns being run as well if you are looking for a steady game. the full announcement is below and if you just want to swing by and take a look feel free to just drop by and say hello.*

D&D Worldwide Gameday at the Game Parlor Stores.*

On 21st March 2009, we will be hosting the D&D Worldwide Gameday in celebration of the release of Player's Handbook 2.  The adventure will be "*One Night in Weeping Briar*."  In addition, due to the release of PHB 2 we will be hosting additional LFR Tables with adventures of levels 1-4.  So come start some new LFR characters using the PHB2 classes and races.

Come join us starting at 11:00AM and going throughout the day.

Signups for this event will go live tomorrow night (Friday, 6 March) at 7oPM on our Warhorn Site.

Game Parlor - LFR Gameday : Event Overview

Store Locations:
*Game Parlor Woodbridge*
Prince William Square Shopping Center
14400 Smoketown Road
Woodbridge, VA 22192
Phone: (703) 551-4200

*Game Parlor Chantilly*
Sully Place Shopping Center
13936 Metrotech Drive
Chantilly, VA 20151
Phone: (703) 803-3114


----------

